# Any Advice would be Great



## Wattman (Jan 16, 2002)

We are thinking on flying to Arizona renting a RV and touring the Grand Canyon, SF, Vegas and Yosemite NF, or just whatever we can pack-in in a three week period. We have never made a trip like this before (always vacationed in out home state) We would like to take the kids on a adventure before they get to old to be cool hanging around with their parents. I had wanted to only rent a SUV in AR and plan short 2 or 3 hour drives between stops staying at probably a different hotel each night. But the wife and kids wanted the RV and it would save on motel and motel and be more comfortable. After looking at the RV rates, fuel, over mileage, overnight campground fees, the size of an RV (in traffic and just getting around in it) it may cost more to rent a RV, and would be harder to see as much.

Please advise
Thanks


----------



## rv wizard (Jan 16, 2002)

Any Advice would be Great

Wattman,  One other expense that will be greatly reduced by renting an RV is the fact that you can buy groceries  and not have to eat in resturants. One other fun thing you can do rving is to sit around a campfire. You can do that in a motel room. Good luck in your decision and keep us posted.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## Will Daniels (Jan 16, 2002)

Any Advice would be Great

rv wizard is right,but you know they dont go sightseeing in an Aerbus,likewise those of us with trailers have nice pickups to bomb around in.Rt 93 to Vegas is not the place for an inexperienced RV'er,nor is the route around Sedona,which you should see.Motel 6 in Flagstaff is clean and reasonably priced,and has micro and frige in the rooms and is close enough to the Grand Canyon for a day trip, likewise Sedona's red canyons which are a sight you will never forget. Vegas motel 6 is also clean, reasonable and near all the casinos.


----------



## rvatcher (Jan 17, 2002)

Any Advice would be Great

Wattman:  Both of these guys are right, however if you have the means to tow a small boat or a waverunner, one of the places you may want to stay at is on the river 100 south of Vehas called Laughlin.  Lots of RV parking or even campsites available at either the casinos or the Davis Campground.  There are also many places to rent the waverunners, depending on the ages of your kids. Happen to have gotten married in Sedona.  I don't think it is too bad driving around there.  I have a new 42' and I certainly plan to be there this summer.  I will probably be somewhere in the same vicinity as you are at some point.  Have a great vacation. KEEP THE KIDS OUT OF THE CASINO'S
Russ


----------



## carolyn (May 28, 2002)

Any Advice would be Great

You didn't say how old your children are, but did you think about renting an RV and traveling around Arkansas?  Is that where you live?  We have lived here 14 years and there are many campgrounds that our kids enjoyed when they were still with us.  We ended up buying another rv after they all moved off, and still enjoying arkansas.  made a trip to grand canyon several years ago - loved it - but a lot of beautiful places right around here!!  lots of things for the kids.


----------



## Lviars50 (Jul 30, 2002)

Any Advice would be Great

Well different stokes for different folks but if any way at all go with the rv we love it.I have done lots of traveling staying at motels there is no comparission at all i hope i never have to travel staying in motels again.


----------



## wittmeba (Jul 31, 2002)

Any Advice would be Great

Hello Wattman,

Been to all you are planning.

If you get to Yosemite, you should also hit the Sequois/Redwoods.  They are amazingly massive trees...you will be humbled.

In SF try to catch a good Trolly ride.

In Yosemite, take a shuttle around the park - $2.00/person back in 1971.  You will see and hear things you would never recognize on your own.  They will take you on roads closed to other vehicles.

In the Grand Canyon, just be sure to cross the dam and take a tour of it.

If in Southern Ca try to hit Venice beach - on a good day you could spend 10 hours just seeing all the stuff people do with sand.  Most impressive I have ever seen was the upper torso of Jesus Christ - about 3-4 feet tall leaning against a wall...it truly moved me.

Enjoy and come back with all the stories...

Bruce & Carolyn Wittmeier
MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, Auto w/SOF, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider hitch, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS


----------

